# Arrestato Vladimir Luxuria a Sochi. Aveva bandiera pro Gay



## admin (16 Febbraio 2014)

Wladimir Luxuria è stato arrestato a Sochi. Il transessuale, ex parlamentare, si era recato in Russia per manifestare a favore dei gay. Aveva scritto:"Sono a Sochi, Saluti con i colori della Rainbow. Alla faccia di Putin".

La notizia dell'arresto di Luxuria è stata riferita da Imma Battaglia, Presidente di Gay Project. 

Luxuria ora è recluso in una stanza con luci al neon puntate sulla faccia. 

Si è chiesto un intervento del Ministro Bonino.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Febbraio 2014)

Muoio


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ha hahahahaha


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (16 Febbraio 2014)

cioè per liberare sto goloide si richiede l'intervento della bonino...per i marò in india da due anni tutti che se ne sbattono le balle....mahh


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Febbraio 2014)

20 tifosi laziali abbandonati per mesi in polonia nonostante non avessero fatto nulla..i marò in India da due anni(qualcosa hanno pur fatto però)..questo tempo 2 ore e lo libereranno


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Febbraio 2014)

questo per chi auspica il ritorno del fascismo.
gli italiani dalla storia non imparano mai niente, diceva bene il buon indro.


----------



## Hammer (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fascismo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2014)

Addirittura arrestarla ma dai


----------



## Gekyn (16 Febbraio 2014)

Paragonate luxuria con i maro, una è andata a protestare pacificamente a favore dei diritti pro gay, mentre gli altri sono dei mercenari che si sono divertiti con un pescatore uccidendolo.....vedete un po voi la differenza


----------



## Hammer (16 Febbraio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Paragonate luxuria con i maro, una è andata a protestare pacificamente a favore dei diritti pro gay, mentre *gli altri sono dei mercenari che si sono divertiti con un pescatore uccidendolo*.....vedete un po voi la differenza



Stai per scatenare l'inferno


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Febbraio 2014)

Anche se non ho capito perché negli Stati dove vige la Sharia e gli omosessuali vengono torturati,impiccati o imprigionati nessun progressista va a protestare,mentre in Russia tutti giocano al boicottaggio.


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Febbraio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Paragonate luxuria con i maro, una è andata a protestare pacificamente a favore dei diritti pro gay, mentre gli altri sono dei mercenari che si sono divertiti con un pescatore uccidendolo.....vedete un po voi la differenza



Non meriti risposta alcuna...


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Luxuria abominevole, spero resti in cella a vita.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Febbraio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non meriti risposta alcuna...



invece quelli che tirano in ballo i marò meriterebbero un encomio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> *Paragonate luxuria con i maro*, una è andata a protestare pacificamente a favore dei diritti pro gay, mentre gli altri sono dei mercenari che si sono divertiti con un pescatore uccidendolo.....vedete un po voi la differenza


E' un paragone che non regge proprio dai. Poi non capisco perchè i marò vengano trattati come eroi, dopo che hanno ucciso, per sbaglio, ma hanno ucciso.


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2014)

Grazie Putin


----------



## francylomba (16 Febbraio 2014)

che paese bigotto!
ah e la prossima volta che vedete due belle lesbiche che si baciano e il walter vi si drizza , pensate a quello che avete scritto sopra!


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Febbraio 2014)

francylomba ha scritto:


> che paese bigotto!
> ah e la prossima volta che vedete due belle lesbiche che si baciano e il walter vi si drizza , pensate a quello che avete scritto sopra!


Niente contro gli omosessuali (sia chiaro), ma se in un paese la propaganda omosessuale è reato non vai lì a fare il pagliaccio...

Ora ci toccherà far scoppiare un caso diplomatico per salvare Vladimir Luxuria? Sto male solo all'idea di leggere le notizie


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grazie Putin



Speriamo buttino la chiave


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> invece quelli che tirano in ballo i marò meriterebbero un encomio.



Mai scritto nulla del genere in questo topic. Definire i Marò "mercenari che si sono divertiti con un pescatore" non merita risposta.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Febbraio 2014)

Che c'entrano i Marò con Luxuria?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche se non ho capito perché negli Stati dove vige la Sharia e gli omosessuali vengono torturati,impiccati o imprigionati nessun progressista va a protestare,mentre in Russia tutti giocano al boicottaggio.





Mi viene in mente la Bonino che mise il velo quando andò in Iran, all'inizio non voleva, poi zitta e supina ha ubbidito e velo indossato. Chissà perché in certi posti non fiatano...


----------



## Kundera (16 Febbraio 2014)

Gli faranno fare 1 mesetto di isola dei famosi in Siberia e poi purtroppo ce la riconsegneranno più fresca di una rosa


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Febbraio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Mai scritto nulla del genere in questo topic. Definire i Marò "mercenari che si sono divertiti con un pescatore" non merita risposta.



i marò sono due possibili assassini, gli ultras laziali (che sbavano tanto per i regimi salvo poi piagnucolare quando sono loro a pigliarla nel deretano) hanno attaccato la polizia polacca.
luxuria è stata arrestata per una bandiera pro gay.
e c'è chi considera peggio quanto fatto da quest'ultima.
però hai ragione, la vera bestialità è quella che hai sottolineato tu.
fossi nello staff chiudere il thread dato che c'è molta gente che fatica a contenere la propria omofobia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche se non ho capito perché negli Stati dove vige la Sharia e gli omosessuali vengono torturati,impiccati o imprigionati nessun progressista va a protestare,mentre in Russia tutti giocano al boicottaggio.



.



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Niente contro gli omosessuali (sia chiaro), *ma se in un paese la propaganda omosessuale è reato non vai lì a fare il pagliaccio...*
> 
> Ora ci toccherà far scoppiare un caso diplomatico per salvare Vladimir Luxuria? Sto male solo all'idea di leggere le notizie



Precisamente.


----------



## Butcher (17 Febbraio 2014)

Molti si meritano un bel ritorno al Ventennio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi viene in mente la Bonino che mise il velo quando andò in Iran, all'inizio non voleva, poi zitta e supina ha ubbidito e velo indossato. Chissà perché in certi posti non fiatano...



Iran,tra l'altro,che è il Paese mediorientale con il più alto numero di condanne a morte per omosessualità.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque era lì per fare un servizio per le iene.


----------



## Kundera (17 Febbraio 2014)

Già rilasciata dai.. Tutto è pene ciò che finisce bene


----------



## Marilson (17 Febbraio 2014)

ben vengano questi thread perchè almeno mi faccio un'idea su chi posta in questo forum


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ben vengano questi thread perchè almeno mi faccio un'idea su chi posta in questo forum



Non so da che parte stai.

Io son per il "vivi e il lascia vivere", ma non riuscirà mai nessuno a farmi considerare "normali" i gay, figurati una donna col pene!

Che se la tengano


----------



## ildemone85 (17 Febbraio 2014)

spero abbia imparato la lezione.


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi, la russia non è completamente un paese civile ed è paragonabile al nostro. Si, da noi non ti arrestano, però come dimostrano alcuni post siamo ben lontani dall'essere tolleranti e quello che più mi preoccupa che l'età media del forum è bassa.
In un paese civile l'orientamento di qualunque tipo o genere non è motivo di discriminazione perché non rilevante, non interessante.
Purtroppo nei paesi culturalmente arretrati la scaramanzia, l'omofobia, la xenofobia e tutti gli integralismi in genere trionfano.


----------



## ildemone85 (17 Febbraio 2014)

la Russia è un paese civilissimo, non certo come il nostro dove si permette di tutto, in quel paese è proibito fare i clown pro-gay, quindi rispetti il tutto e fai la persona seria, non certo pagliacciate come il gay pride dove si vedono scene abominevoli.


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ben vengano questi thread perchè almeno mi faccio un'idea su chi posta in questo forum



.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, la russia non è completamente un paese civile ed è paragonabile al nostro. Si, da noi non ti arrestano, però come dimostrano alcuni post siamo ben lontani dall'essere tolleranti e quello che più mi preoccupa che l'età media del forum è bassa.
> In un paese civile l'orientamento di qualunque tipo o genere non è motivo di discriminazione perché non rilevante, non interessante.
> Purtroppo nei paesi culturalmente arretrati la scaramanzia, l'omofobia, la xenofobia e tutti gli integralismi in genere trionfano.



Se ti riferisci al mio post, io son tollerantissimo, ho solo detto che nessuno mi potrà mai convincere che la cosa sia "normale". 
Tutto qui, poi facciano loro, concorrenza in meno


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ben vengano questi thread perchè almeno mi faccio un'idea su chi posta in questo forum



Davvero


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci al mio post, io son tollerantissimo, ho solo detto che nessuno mi potrà mai convincere che la cosa sia "normale".
> Tutto qui, poi facciano loro, concorrenza in meno



Io non ce l'ho con nessuno in particolare. Io ho imparato a trattare tutti alla stessa maniera. Per me nessuno merita il biasimo o la compassione a priori. 
Qui si sta parlando di un tema delicato: libertà di esistenza (o di espressione). Tutti devono poter fare quello che vogliono nel rispetto delle regole. Luxuria ha violato delle regole in maniera consapevole? Ok. Giusto che la russia applichi le sue leggi? Ok. 
Siamo d'accordo. 
Il problema infatti è culturale non politico. Che luxuria sia gay , trangenderer, bisex etero o bionico non mi interessa. Io provo solo vergogna per chi difende o porta avanti questa cultura: il "mi fai schifo" e il "non devi esistere".
Il vero fulcro del problema non è l'orientamento sessuale, ma l'orientamento culturale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Niente contro gli omosessuali (sia chiaro), ma se in un paese la propaganda omosessuale è reato non vai lì a fare il pagliaccio...
> 
> Ora ci toccherà far scoppiare un caso diplomatico per salvare Vladimir Luxuria? Sto male solo all'idea di leggere le notizie



nulla da aggiungere


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non ce l'ho con nessuno in particolare. Io ho imparato a trattare tutti alla stessa maniera. Per me nessuno merita il biasimo o la compassione a priori.
> Qui si sta parlando di un tema delicato: libertà di esistenza (o di espressione). Tutti devono poter fare quello che vogliono nel rispetto delle regole. Luxuria ha violato delle regole in maniera consapevole? Ok. Giusto che la russia applichi le sue leggi? Ok.
> Siamo d'accordo.
> Il problema infatti è culturale non politico. Che luxuria sia gay , trangenderer, bisex etero o bionico non mi interessa. Io provo solo vergogna per chi difende o porta avanti questa cultura: il "mi fai schifo" e il "non devi esistere".
> Il vero fulcro del problema non è l'orientamento sessuale, ma l'orientamento culturale.


.

Sono d' accordo con te.
Io infatti non mi da fastidio che esistano, e neppure mi fanno schifo.

Dico solo che non riuscirà neanche il padre eterno a farmi dire che è una cosa "normale"..tutto qui!


----------



## vota DC (17 Febbraio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> In un paese civile l'orientamento di qualunque tipo o genere non è motivo di discriminazione perché non rilevante, non interessante.
> Purtroppo nei paesi culturalmente arretrati la scaramanzia, l'omofobia, la xenofobia e tutti gli integralismi in genere trionfano.



In realtà sono conquiste culturali, non è che ai tempi delle caverne ci fosse l'omofobia. Tutti gli integralismi sono prodotti della cultura per rendere tutto più controllabile e ordinato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> i marò sono due possibili assassini, *gli ultras laziali (che sbavano tanto per i regimi salvo poi piagnucolare quando sono loro a pigliarla nel deretano) hanno attaccato la polizia polacca*.
> luxuria è stata arrestata per una bandiera pro gay.
> e c'è chi considera peggio quanto fatto da quest'ultima.
> però hai ragione, la vera bestialità è quella che hai sottolineato tu.
> fossi nello staff chiudere il thread dato che c'è molta gente che fatica a contenere la propria omofobia.



pensala pure come vuoi,ma ho seguito abbastanza con interesse la vicenda..e ne son successe di tutti i colori in sta vicenda!roba da vergognarsi...poi purtroppo si vede ancora una volta che non sapete come sono andate le cose e quindi subito sparate sentenze a caso

parliamone pure di 200 tifosi laziali arrestati senza aver fatto nulla!!20 di questi abbandonati per mesi in una cella senza sapere nulla e obbligati a dichiararsi colpevoli nel processo perchè altrimenti avrebbero rischiato di rimanere li per non si sa quanto tempo..per essere liberati andava pagata una cauzione altissima...e il governo non ha fatto nulla!!!nulla!!poi dite pure che hanno aggredito la polizia polacca..i video ci sono e non c'è stata nessuna aggressione..200 persone arrestate di cui buona parte erano tifosi normalissimi..anzi,i laziali erano li per essere scortati!
luxuria va a fare il fenomeno,lo arrestato e tempo 3 secondi si mobilita mezza italia per farlo scarcerare


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2014)

Purtroppo l omofobia in russia ha un centinaio di anni e putin ha solo ufficializzato quello che succede in quel paese da sempre.
Gia nel regime sovietico s inculcava al popolo che l omosessuale è brutto e cattivo finendo di corsa nei gulag.
Mettiamo caso che un giorno un paese vieta alla gente di fare un pircing al naso...ovviamente io in quel paese non vado con l anello al naso per farmi arrestare...poi se voglio andarci per diventare un paladino dei diritti civili protesto ma accetto le conseguenze.
Forse ho un idea sbagliata ma quando vado in un paese accetto i loro usi e costumi(anche se sono sbagliatissimi)e non mi permetterei mai di imporre la mia cultura...a me sta cosa di esportare la ''democrazia,diritti cvili blabla'' con le armi o senza armi in casa degli altri mi ha sempre nauseato.
I russi devono combattere per i propri diritti non luxuria o altri.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Febbraio 2014)

Certi commenti sono del tipo, per citare Elio e Le storie tese:
"Io non ho nulla contro gli omosessuali e gli immigrati, basta che se ne stiano a casa loro."

Brr, l'omofobia mi fa ribrezzo.. E anche un po' paura


----------



## Jaqen (17 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l omofobia in russia ha un centinaio di anni e putin ha solo ufficializzato quello che succede in quel paese da sempre.
> Gia nel regime sovietico s inculcava al popolo che l omosessuale è brutto e cattivo finendo di corsa nei gulag.
> Mettiamo caso che un giorno un paese vieta alla gente di fare un pircing al naso...ovviamente io in quel paese non vado con l anello al naso per farmi arrestare...poi se voglio andarci per diventare un paladino dei diritti civili protesto ma accetto le conseguenze.
> Forse ho un idea sbagliata ma quando vado in un paese accetto i loro usi e costumi(anche se sono sbagliatissimi)e non mi permetterei mai di imporre la mia cultura...a me sta cosa di esportare la ''democrazia,diritti cvili blabla'' con le armi o senza armi in casa degli altri mi ha sempre nauseato.
> I russi devono combattere per i propri diritti non luxuria o altri.



Condivido tutto tranne l'ultima frase. Il campanilismo è da superare


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Non avrei mai immaginato di diventare filo-russo
putin annettici


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la russia è un paese civilissimo, non certo come il nostro dove si permette di tutto, in quel paese è proibito fare i clown pro-gay, quindi rispetti il tutto e fai la persona seria, non certo pagliacciate come il gay pride dove si vedono scene abominevoli.



o-m-g


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto tranne l'ultima frase. Il campanilismo è da superare


perche campanilismo?Solo il popolo russo puo cambiare le cose


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2014)

Quello che molti non colgono è che i DIRITTI si possono solo aggiungere e non TOLGONO nulla agli altri......nessuno vi obbliga a prenderlo in quel posto o fare gli spettacoli come i Village People.....
Una critica sensata si può fare al movimento LGBT italiano: posto che hanno una situazione ambientale difficilissima (Vaticano+cultura italiano medio),non è che possono pensare meno agli spettacoli o alle serate e cercare di fare più lobby in parlamento?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Che la Russia sia un Paese chiuso non v'e' alcun dubbio e capisco poco il senso di queste leggi anti-propaganda gay(non ha senso la sua esistenza per quella che dovrebbe essere una democrazia, almeno formalmente). Altrettanto vero e' che quando protesti per un qualcosa di errato e violi la leggi, puoi pagarne le conseguenze e le devi accettare, senza farne un cado di Stato, chiamando all'azione le varie cariche dello Stato. Trovo poi inadeguato il paragone coi maro'.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Un(a) comunista che va a protestare in Russia...eh si i tempi son davvero cambiati


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Febbraio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In realtà sono conquiste culturali, non è che ai tempi delle caverne ci fosse l'omofobia. Tutti gli integralismi sono prodotti della cultura per rendere tutto più controllabile e ordinato.



Se ci mettiamo pure a discutere su queste cose elementari...lasciamo perdere.
Come si fa a sostenere che l'integralismo sia una conquista culturale?! Stiamo parlando di cultura?


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Quello che molti non colgono è che i DIRITTI si possono solo aggiungere e non TOLGONO nulla agli altri......nessuno vi obbliga a prenderlo in quel posto o fare gli spettacoli come i Village People.....
> Una critica sensata si può fare al movimento LGBT italiano: posto che hanno una situazione ambientale difficilissima (Vaticano+cultura italiano medio),non è che possono pensare meno agli spettacoli o alle serate e cercare di fare più lobby in parlamento?



Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Cmq alle Iene faranno vedere la "liberazione"


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Lo hanno fermato nuovamente. Si è messo a gridare in piazza "Essere Gay è ok"
*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lo hanno fermato nuovamente. Si è messo a gridare in piazza "Essere Gay è ok"
> *



No vabbè, ma come si fa???


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2014)

Io dico: ok essere tolleranti. Ma questo qui è davvero un microcefalo. E' sbagliato, ok. Ma se decidi di andare in un altro paese DEVI rispettare quelle che sono le regole. Anche se possono sembrare assurde ed anti democratiche.

In caso contrario, fai bene a rimanere a casa.

Questo qui se continua lo spediscono dritto in Siberia...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> .Io infatti non mi da fastidio che esistano, e neppure mi fanno schifo.



alla voce magnanimo sul garzanti campeggia la tua foto.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pensala pure come vuoi



è così e basta, non è un mio giudizio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> è così e basta, non è un mio giudizio.



ah si??e come lo sai??ah già l'hanno detto i giornalisti..ma per favore..hanno attaccato la polizia!ahahahah..vatti a leggere i motivi ufficiali dell'arresto..c'è tutto tranne che aggressione alla polizia


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e come lo sai??ah già l'hanno detto i giornalisti



esatto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> esatto.



ecco allora magari ascolta uno che è dentro e che si è informato veramente..
non 4 dementi che hanno sentito:200 tifosi laziali arrestati in polonia e subito ci costruiscono attorno la vicenda:"200 ultras attaccano la polizia e vengono arrestati"
brutta roba la disinformazione


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ecco allora magari ascolta uno che è dentro e che si è informato veramente..



piuttosto mi metto a contare le piastrelle.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2014)

Continuate in privato. Ulteriori messaggi verranno cancellati. Se non vi sopportate --) http://www.milanworld.net/lista-ignora-utente-vt14753.html


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lo hanno fermato nuovamente. Si è messo a gridare in piazza "Essere Gay è ok"
> *




.


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lo hanno fermato nuovamente. Si è messo a gridare in piazza "Essere Gay è ok"
> *



Ma questo è un decerebrato!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lo hanno fermato nuovamente. Si è messo a gridare in piazza "Essere Gay è ok"
> *


Vabbe' ora e' impazzito. Se a Putin parte la brocca lo spedisce in Siberia ai lavori forzati.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io dico: ok essere tolleranti. Ma questo qui è davvero un microcefalo. E' sbagliato, ok. Ma se decidi di andare in un altro paese DEVI rispettare quelle che sono le regole. Anche se possono sembrare assurde ed anti democratiche.
> 
> In caso contrario, fai bene a rimanere a casa.
> 
> Questo qui se continua lo spediscono dritto in Siberia...


Lasciando stare il personaggio che non mi è affatto simpatico, ma non trovo giusto quello che dici. Per me è giusto persone di altre nazioni già più tolleranti provino a battersi anche per quelle costrette a nascondersi. Non si tratta di regole e leggi, ma di un atto di umanità. 

Io non lo farei mai, ma una persona che si fa fermare due volte dalle forze dell'ordine in un Paese come la Russia per battersi per dei diritti di esseri umani discriminati e torturati, non è da insultare. Che poi lo faccia anche perché ha un pò di c*lo parato questo è ovvio.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Lasciando stare il personaggio che non mi è affatto simpatico, ma non trovo giusto quello che dici. Per me è giusto persone di altre nazioni già più tolleranti provino a battersi anche per quelle costrette a nascondersi. Non si tratta di regole e leggi, ma di un atto di umanità.
> 
> Io non lo farei mai, ma una persona che si fa fermare due volte dalle forze dell'ordine in un Paese come la Russia per battersi per dei diritti di esseri umani discriminati e torturati, non è da insultare. Che poi lo faccia anche perché ha un pò di c*lo parato questo è ovvio.



Il gesto e' considerevole, ma l'ultima frase che hai scritto rende diversa la cosa. Avere il deretano protetto non e' poco in tali casi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il gesto e' considerevole, ma l'ultima frase che hai scritto rende diversa la cosa. Avere il deretano protetto non e' poco in tali casi.



Magari lo fa sfruttando questa condizione, cosciente del fatto che se lo facesse una persona "normale" verrebbe rinchiusa, maltrattata, ecc.. 

Nessuno le impedisce di stare a casa a godersi la sua pensione (?) da parlamentare (?)


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Magari lo fa sfruttando questa condizione, cosciente del fatto che se lo facesse una persona "normale" verrebbe rinchiusa, maltrattata, ecc..
> 
> Nessuno le impedisce di stare a casa a godersi la sua pensione (?) da parlamentare (?)



Non ho detto che stia cazxzeggiando, pero' deve accettare le conseguenze delle sue azioni.


----------



## Doctore (18 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Lasciando stare il personaggio che non mi è affatto simpatico, ma non trovo giusto quello che dici. Per me è giusto persone di altre nazioni già più tolleranti provino a battersi anche per quelle costrette a nascondersi. Non si tratta di regole e leggi, ma di un atto di umanità.
> 
> Io non lo farei mai, ma una persona che si fa fermare due volte dalle forze dell'ordine in un Paese come la Russia per battersi per dei diritti di esseri umani discriminati e torturati, non è da insultare. Che poi lo faccia anche perché ha un pò di c*lo parato questo è ovvio.


Quindi tu accetteresti un musulmano in italia a predicare la sharia?


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Febbraio 2014)

doctore ha scritto:


> quindi tu accetteresti un musulmano in italia a predicare la sharia?



omg


----------



## Doctore (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> omg



sembra assurdo...ma è cosi


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sembra assurdo...ma è cosi




Again, se io voglio *più* diritti per gli ALTRI,non faccio del male a nessuno.....se io (palandrana,come nell'esempio) voglio imporre la mia (retrograda) cultura,faccio una PREPOTENZA.....direi che sono due cose molto diverse


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lo hanno fermato nuovamente. Si è messo a gridare in piazza "Essere Gay è ok"
> *


----------



## Doctore (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Again, se io voglio *più* diritti per gli ALTRI,non faccio del male a nessuno.....se io (palandrana,come nell'esempio) voglio imporre la mia (retrograda) cultura,faccio una PREPOTENZA.....direi che sono due cose molto diverse


Per un musulmano integralista(e sono la maggior parte nei paesi arabi)...la sharia è cosa buona e giusta come aver il diritto alla sanità gratuita o all istruzione.
Altrimenti l alternativa è bombardare tutti questi paesi e ripristinare l ordine democratico...ovviamente questa non è una soluzione.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Per un musulmano integralista(e sono la maggior parte nei paesi arabi)...la sharia è cosa buona e giusta come aver il diritto alla sanità gratuita o all istruzione.
> Altrimenti l alternativa è bombardare tutti questi paesi e ripristinare l ordine democratico...ovviamente questa non è una soluzione.




Volere il matrimonio per i gay è come (ai tempi) chiedere il divorzio: mica ti IMPONGONO a te il divorzio,è una POSSIBILITA' in più per CHI VUOLE; musulmani,cattolici integralisti e altri pretendono di restringere il campo come vogliono loro,mi pare una bella differenza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lo hanno fermato nuovamente. Si è messo a gridare in piazza "Essere Gay è ok"
> *



ahahahahah senza parole


----------

